# What treatment can be used on a pregnant goat with lice



## wm7888 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am looking for advice on a cost effective treatment for lice on a pregnant goat. Thanks


----------



## helmstead (Feb 6, 2011)

Ivermec, CyLence or Sevin.


----------



## wm7888 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks, I have Ivermectin 1% injection. Can I use this oral or pour on?


----------



## elevan (Feb 6, 2011)

Orally or injection.

I like orally if you are concerned about worms too.

Injection if it's just for lice.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 7, 2011)

wm7888 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I have Ivermectin 1% injection. Can I use this oral or pour on?


Oral or injection...I was warned to never use any pour on treatments on goats for lice as it can kill them...FYI...they dont do well with it.  I have never used pour on...but thats the word anyway...

Hope it helps...poor girl...itchy...itchy...

Make sure you treat the staw/bedding etc with a dairy safe powder..then retreat for the egg hatching too!!!

Good luck!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 7, 2011)

And  *WELCOME to BYH*!!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 9, 2011)

I tell ya them goats get everywhere except where they should be


----------

